# Looking for a site on wiring a 12 volt battery system...



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a 30 x 30 barn that is a good ways from any electric. I am using lanterns and flashlights now but when I get some more animals I would like to be able to turn on some lights in the barn.

I need a good informative website on what to buy, how to install and how to use 12 volt battery powered lighting and such.

I have at least a dozen batteries that hold a charge well (from my uncles hovaround wheelchairs) and will be recharging them here at the house as needed.

Thanks for any advice or extra info!


----------



## deberosa (Dec 14, 2003)

Home Power Magazine, Google search for 12v power systems


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I have been running my house on 12v for som time now, unless you plan on using the excistning wireing (if any) I would use #8 wire for main wire run and #10 to branch off to lights and outlets.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Check out this guys site, have seen his name on the forum;
http://12vman.com/home.php


----------



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a lot of 12-2 electrical wire. I am just going to wire some 12 volt lights...would this gauge wire be ok?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

12 gauge wire... 30' @ 12 volts can only carry 5 amps safely with a 5% voltage drop. If you make a seperate run to each fixture from the battery and stay under 5 amps, You should be OK. (Don't forget fuses!!) A long run with small wire will go up in flames in short notice if you should get a short at the far end. Fuse each run at the Source!!

What kind of 12 volt lights do you plan to install? Just remember that one back-up bulb (1156 type) will almost max out one run of 12 gauge wire at 30'.. 

no1cowboy has the best idea. Run a larger "Buss" centered in the building and make drops from it. That's how I have things wired here. This avoids some of the wire loss issues..


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

thegriffiths said:


> I have a lot of 12-2 electrical wire. I am just going to wire some 12 volt lights...would this gauge wire be ok?



Remember, 12v is 1/10th of 120v.

So you will only be able to put 1/10 of the power on any given wire compared to it's 120v rating.

--->Paul


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

One thought would be to go with LED lights. They use very little power making the wire runs safer and the batteries last longer. In the evening and at night they provide so much light to our dark adapted eyes that they seems bright.

Another thought would be to use a small inverter off of a 12v battery to give you AC for the lights thus making the longer runs easier. Have two batteries and switch one out of your car back and forth.


----------



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

So would it be easiest to maybe run regular 120 in the barn and then just connect it to an inverter? Or do what I was thinking and make it totally 12v?

I have an inverter...so maybe it would be cheaper that way.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Running straight 12 volt wiring will eliminate inverter losses,which can be substantial.All that heat coming off that inverter is wasted power.

BooBoo


----------



## lodestar (May 19, 2005)

12volt for ample power


----------

